# Sticky  How To Read The Surf



## User1265

> *onemorecast (3/25/2010)*I typically watch the wave action. On a day when the water is clear, finding washouts are fairly easy. Just look for the darker spots which indicates deeper water. However, that's not always the case. Observing the wave action can help you identify good deep washouts. While watching the wave action look for an area of somewhat smooth water in between wave breaks. Normally between 50 to 100 yards wide. The smoother or flat area between the wave breaks indicates deeper water. The waves breaking on either side ofthe flat waterindicate sand bars. Set up in between the wave breakers and fish the deeper area. I have noticed better success while fishing the west side of the wash. The water leaving out of those washes pushes bait out with it and fish like to hang or swim through those areas to catch the outflow of bait. The beaches have a really good diagram posted in most parking lots that help swimmers identify rip currents. Look for that diagram and it will add you in finding washouts and what to look for. I hope this helps.http://www.top10costarica.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/rip-currents.jpghttp://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...urrent&start=18&hl=en&sa=N&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=1&ct=image&ved=0CAgQ9QEwAA






> *Telum Pisces (3/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rover2cool (3/13/2008)*Try this
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=34457&start=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy and pasted for the non-clickers:
> 
> 
> 
> In case your like me and need to see what these guys are talking about.....check theses out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is common of what you may see at lowtide. Scouting the beach at lowtide helps you after the water rises.
> 
> The arrows show which way the water is moving. "B" are sandbars "C" are suckouts, where the water starts to return back and "D" is where the water breaks due to the rapid incline of the rising bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo shows the break in the sandbar. Between the arrows is where the water is deeper. As described by the other folks, white water or tops of waves will indicate where the water becomes shallower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cutout or side view. Notice the nearshore and outer sandbar. Both can have some wave action above them. Baits should be presented in the sloughs as the fish travel in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this diagram, the breakers move towards the beach and over the sandbar. The water collects in the feeder area and returns through the neck where it finally returns at the head. This is a dangerous place often refered to as a rip current. Thats why you swim across it and not back to the beach. Fish wait in the head as bait is flushed back out. *Hint*
> 
> 
> 
> When you get to the water, take a moment to look closely as to what is going on. I hope this helps you read the beach....
Click to expand...


----------



## 69Viking

Craig great job on Pinning this too! Between this and the Sandflea Pinned post you have just about everything a rookie needs to Surf Fish with some success! I've read all this before and know for myself but I'll be taking Anthony Surf Fishing Sunday morning and I think I'll have him read through these Pinned Posts before we go! He's a smart 12 year old so hopefully by him reading these first it will cut down "some" on the questions.


----------



## Shiznik

What an "excellent" post. I've always been able to read the surf and pic my spots, but I think I will let the grandkids read this and see if they can pic out our spot to fish before I take them to the right spot. I bet they will be watching me to see if I'm paying attention too. Several times I been surf fishing and it just be an average morning, and before all the swimmers arrive, I pack up and make the move to another location a little further down, and the action is alive right when I deploy the baits! Never stay stuck in a bad gut!

Tight Lines!


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON

Thanks for posting this, I know it took some time, it is appreciated.


----------



## mike potter

Yep thanks!!!!


----------



## chris g

Nicely done. Need more of this good staff. Thanks.


----------



## fishingcanada

Thanks for the post ,Being able to read a surf report can save you a lot of time driving to and from the beach to check the waves.


----------



## gbliz

great info thanks


----------



## navy fisherman

none of the pictures were loading for me, is there another feed or place i maybe able to see those pictures?


----------



## mikesmith34

Been Pomp fishing a few times with limited success. Never knew to read the surf like this. I will be using this in April at Cape SanBlas..thanx:thumbup:


----------



## baker1547

pics aren't showing up on my mac. A little help. Would like to refresh on reading surf before my trip down. 
Hopefully soon, I will have my wife convinced to move!:thumbup:


----------



## onemorecast

*HERE ARE SOME PICS HOPE THEY WORK AND HELP*

*onemorecast (3/25/2010)*I typically watch the wave action. On a day when the water is clear, finding washouts are fairly easy. Just look for the darker spots which indicates deeper water. However, that's not always the case. Observing the wave action can help you identify good deep washouts. While watching the wave action look for an area of somewhat smooth water in between wave breaks. Normally between 50 to 100 yards wide. The smoother or flat area between the wave breaks indicates deeper water. The waves breaking on either side ofthe flat waterindicate sand bars. Set up in between the wave breakers and fish the deeper area. I have noticed better success while fishing the west side of the wash. The water leaving out of those washes pushes bait out with it and fish like to hang or swim through those areas to catch the outflow of bait. The beaches have a really good diagram posted in most parking lots that help swimmers identify rip currents. Look for that diagram and it will add you in finding washouts and what to look for. I hope this helps.


----------



## caddysdad

*Are these photos available anywhere else?*

I can't get them to open.


----------



## gribble

Great post folks!


----------



## lee1sfga

There is a web site for Southern California that has videos of the surf and shows you every kind of surf, like holes, pools, rig tides, breaking surf. If you watch about ten of their videos a few times and study them you can become a much better surf fisherman. The most of the videos have sound along with the videos and arrows pointing to where to find the fish in the surf under different conditions. Just about all you need to know about surf fishing. Also the membership is free. When you get on the site find videos and click on it. Web site
scsurffishing.com


----------



## mxracer19

Please help? The pictures in this post no longer load but I've heard so much abou this post and it's a sticky! Whats the use of a sticky if te original post doesnt show up?


----------



## Drop-it-low2

thanks alot I am gonna try it the next time I go to the beach.I am still learning need all the advice I can get.Plus I am planning on putting some sharks on the sand this summer here in Texas<Galveston-Ferrport>


----------



## Texas

I fished the surf in golf shores last year and really never found the second or third sand bar, the water just got deeper as I walked out. 
In Texas the sand bars are very distinct, with a 8 to 12ft. Drop off between the 2nd and 3rd sand bar. Maybe one of u locals can explain. Thank u.


----------



## bigtallluke

The second sand bar is usually to deep to stand on, and must be identified by the waves breaking there. If the waves are flat then usually you can spot it by the lighter color when the water is clear. The 3rd sand bar is the tricky one even when there are waves present. Sometimes I can spot the 3rd and other times I can't. I have an unfair advantage by having a "Stand up paddle board" that I use regularly, so I can visually see where the 3rd bar is at my fishing spots... that really helps. I don't really know how to spot it otherwise on a calm day unless the water is "picture perfect" and crystal clear. Hopefully someone else can chime in with a better way to locate the 3rd bar on a flat day


----------



## slipfloater

Great info on here for a first time surf fisher like me. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Slip Knot

Do the bars and cuts change up often under normal conditions (no hurricanes or storms) or do they hold pretty much to the same locations?


----------



## Ser182

Great post! Now I will fish these rip currents for public safety? :thumbup:


----------



## pompano67

Outstanding job !!!! Not the easiest thing to explain. Hats off my friend.


----------



## ride135

Where on the cape do you fish?


----------



## Anydayfishingisagoodday

Looking forward to using this information this weekend!


----------



## WhyMe

I took the time to read this post, and I'm glad I did. Thank you. I will try this next time I'm out. I hope this will save me time and money.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## rydabyk

Probably a stupid question but...how long do the rips stay in or near the same place. Are they good until another storm or do they move around daily? Weekly? I usually just look around when I go out and try to pick some deeper water.


----------



## lowprofile

They last a few days usually but can change over night or last a couple months. If there isn't very much heavy currents and the waves stay down you can fish the same 100yrd stretch for a month or two. Pensacola and Navarre change up quickly and drastically. Fort walton and destin not so much.


----------



## rydabyk

Thanks!


----------



## LINEnotSTRING

69Viking said:


> Craig great job on Pinning this too! Between this and the Sandflea Pinned post you have just about everything a rookie needs to Surf Fish with some success! I've read all this before and know for myself but I'll be taking Anthony Surf Fishing Sunday morning and I think I'll have him read through these Pinned Posts before we go! He's a smart 12 year old so hopefully by him reading these first it will cut down "some" on the questions.


ah man...cracks me up 'cause i am a 'smart' 53y ol' man with limited fishing experience and haven't really found anything to 'cut down "some" of he questions!' hehehe


----------



## jimmiebrown

*Reading the Beach*

Here is a coupple of Videos by 311Pope that have helped me to become a better surf fisherman.

Reading the Beach "Inside Bowl"






Reading the Beach "The Rip"


----------



## 76tj

Great info


----------



## FishOn101

And still very useful, thanks again for the great info.:thumbup:


----------



## KnotSure

*Picture viewing problem*

Only the first picture loads. Is the host down or something?


----------

